# Tremendously sad loss to the community



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Bill Bevins who many of you know from the Gore races and hair boating all around the west dies in a hiking accident. Worked with him in ER and mostly played on rivers with him.

ER doctor Bevins dies on Grizzly Creek Trail | PostIndependent.com


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost a friend Whip. Best regards. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

